# KC finally home :)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yesterdays road trip was quite fun and meetin Bellas Little Angels and Lynx8456 and their hubs was so great! right when i held KC she gave little kisses and was such a lovebug! it was very tiring so i couldn't post pics on here last night but here i am today to grace you with her presence lol ~

let me just tell you, while we were at Lynx/Laura's place Dexter did real well on interacting with all the other chis! he got to meet Jasper, Moose, Ginger, and Haley the cat, as well as Oscar, poohbear, the other puppies!








here's some of the chis from Bellas Little Angels from the social









on the way home. had to stop for gas








she didn't even wake up even while we were eatin some Wendys in the car








she was pooped even after sleeping the whole 4 hours back








did a little bit of exploring her new home








Dexter still wont play with KC but he does follow her sometimes and sniff/lick her. he does keep marking her playpen though but i hope that goes away








looks like she likes hidin under chairs lol








her very own embroidered blanket from Bellas Little Angels. i tried gettin all sides of it but she kept moving around lol (has momma's scent on it)








i immediately saw the donut pattern and loved it! (dont u?) LOL








here's some of her old food(FROMM) and homemade cookies (which she loves) and some toys to go along with her! also a beverage holder made especially for Bellas Little Angels which is awesome :] oh ALSO she gave me a little bag which wasnt in the pic of homemade chicken jerky as well!








someone loves homemade treats!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

she bit it into little pieces, how clever!








mommy mommy cookies are nommies








when she's sleepy she does well in the playpen but when she's wide awake...boy does she cry








she loves sleeping on my neck LOL









so KC did real well sleeping with me on the bed but Dexter is another story. he just had a really tough time sleeping. he kept jumping off and on the bed, kept whining at me to open our door to let him out to the livingroom. when i finally got him to get on the bed...which was around 8 am, he went into the bed on the chair and laid there...but im not sure if he fell asleep as when i wokeup his eyes were already open and staring into the midst of the room...esp. at KC sleeping

here she is up at wide awake...got woken up with puppy kisses. Dexter didnt do his usual morning kisses though...i think this will take some time to adjust. im givin loads of attention to him as well as her but its a bit tough when she is always all over me giving kisses and nuzzles :0)









i almost forgot to share this! the view before headin towards Albany was beautiful...breathtaking! i wish i had pics of the farms, houses, cows, rivers, creeks along the way too. BTW there was about 120 miles straight ahead of driving after this shot was taken LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats! The pictures are priceless and kc is gorgeous!!! I'm sure dexter will just love her in no time!! Welcome home KC!!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Congrats!!!! She seems to be doing well, Im sure dexter will adjust in a few days. Its all new to him. Maybe give him some extra big brother good boy treats??


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, i'm so happy for you that you finally got your little girl dog ! 
i love all the pics !


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Congrats on your baby!She and Dexter are both beautiful!I miss those baby years!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo I was foollowing your trip on Facebook


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

AWWWW KC is adoreable!!!! Dexter will take some time to adjust but once he does I bet they'll be good friends.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Woo hoo!! I have been waiting for these pictures!!! I am so happy she is home and I sure hope Dexter warms up! I have a special place in my heart for little Dexter there. I want them to be best friends!!  Congrats again!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

She is so cute lovely pics seems shes settled in well u 2 were made for each other 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Pidge, KC is beyond adorable, and you know how I love Mr. Dex! Sending lots of hugs to them both, and a huge congrats to you for choosing such a precious little girl. You have waited a_ long _time for the right baby.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!! It seems like just yesterday that you were showing us the newborn litter pics and choosing KC out of the bunch. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

So glad to see she is home with you now!  She is a doll and don't worry about Dex...he will adjust to all of this eventually. Hmmmm....marking the area.....somebody wants his own territiory and he's letting you know!:foxes15:
Congrats and I loved all the pics!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad KC is finally home


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the pictures! KC is so adorable!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is such a little lovebug....and Dexter looks so cute following her around, he will settle down soon and realize he is still the top dog ( until KC makes him understand she is the boss  ) It was so nice of KC's breeder to send the blanket and food items...she really seems like a very special breeder ...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah!!! So glad KC is home!! Everybody is right. Dex will come around, and he will be a great big bro. Lulu didn't want any part of Gidget when she first came, but now she is very protective of her. They are best friends. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Congrats on finally getting your gorgeous little cutie pie! And for sharing so many adorable pis with us.

The look on Dex's face in the first pic is priceless, he's like "what the hell is that thing!"

I'm sure it will only take a few days for him to adjust and they will be best buds.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is just adorable. Love her little floppy ears (floppy for now anyway)! Enjoy and give Dexter some extra attention and loving, he will be fine!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! She is adorable. Glad Dex is dealing well with her.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She is just the sweetest little thing. :love2:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yey! The long wait is finally over. She is adorable!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. She is just adorable. Her bed looks lovely and comfy. What wonderful breeders she came from, no wonder you travelled so far to get her!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Congrats! The pictures are priceless and kc is gorgeous!!! I'm sure dexter will just love her in no time!! Welcome home KC!!


hehe i hope so and thank u!



LBChi said:


> Oh Congrats!!!! She seems to be doing well, Im sure dexter will adjust in a few days. Its all new to him. Maybe give him some extra big brother good boy treats??


thanks!!! i think itll take more than a few more days LOL~ yea just got him more zukes chicken fillet treats today, he loves em



elaina said:


> awww, i'm so happy for you that you finally got your little girl dog !
> i love all the pics !


thankie elaine! yay yay shes soooo funny



missydawn said:


> Congrats on your baby!She and Dexter are both beautiful!I miss those baby years!


thanks! lol its quite tirin, i feel like the bags under my eyes are growin night by night



Huly said:


> Woohoo I was foollowing your trip on Facebook


wahoooo lmaoooo! i would've had more pics along the day but had to use my phone as a GPS lmao~



KritterMom said:


> AWWWW KC is adoreable!!!! Dexter will take some time to adjust but once he does I bet they'll be good friends.


thankie! i sure hope they become buddies :]



rms3402 said:


> Woo hoo!! I have been waiting for these pictures!!! I am so happy she is home and I sure hope Dexter warms up! I have a special place in my heart for little Dexter there. I want them to be best friends!!  Congrats again!


lmao thanks for the wait rms! awwww~ im honored that Dexter is a part of ur heart! thankie again!



teetee said:


> She is so pretty!!


thanks teetee!



Bentley J said:


> She is so cute lovely pics seems shes settled in well u 2 were made for each other
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


thanks bentley j :] yea she is comfy womfy here~



chideb said:


> Pidge, KC is beyond adorable, and you know how I love Mr. Dex! Sending lots of hugs to them both, and a huge congrats to you for choosing such a precious little girl. You have waited a_ long _time for the right baby.


thanks chideb!!! yup i waited forever LOL



LittleGemma said:


> Congratulations!!! It seems like just yesterday that you were showing us the newborn litter pics and choosing KC out of the bunch. I'm so happy for you!


hehe i just cant believe how adorable she came out to be! thanks!



Dazy Mae said:


> So glad to see she is home with you now!  She is a doll and don't worry about Dex...he will adjust to all of this eventually. Hmmmm....marking the area.....somebody wants his own territiory and he's letting you know!:foxes15:
> Congrats and I loved all the pics!


lol yup hes markin a whole buncha places...i keep findin more everyday and i keep cleanin after him. i actually bought another cleaning spray from petsmart the other day lol



ggtina said:


> Glad KC is finally home


thanks ggtina!



Jennin24 said:


> Love the pictures! KC is so adorable!


thankie jennin



nabi said:


> She is such a little lovebug....and Dexter looks so cute following her around, he will settle down soon and realize he is still the top dog ( until KC makes him understand she is the boss  ) It was so nice of KC's breeder to send the blanket and food items...she really seems like a very special breeder ...


lmao so i heard...females like to be the boss eventually haha! yupppppp she's a GREAT breeder! im so blessed to have her as my baby's breeder :] i would highly recommend her~ u should see all the paperwork i was given with KC LOL!



lulu'smom said:


> Yeah!!! So glad KC is home!! Everybody is right. Dex will come around, and he will be a great big bro. Lulu didn't want any part of Gidget when she first came, but now she is very protective of her. They are best friends. I'm so happy for you!!


thanks lulu'smom!!! awwww~ im glad they are bestfriends and thank u again!



OzChi said:


> Congrats on finally getting your gorgeous little cutie pie! And for sharing so many adorable pis with us.
> 
> The look on Dex's face in the first pic is priceless, he's like "what the hell is that thing!"
> 
> I'm sure it will only take a few days for him to adjust and they will be best buds.


thanks ozchi! hahaha yup he gives that face from time to time it always cracks me up LMAO~



Jayda said:


> She is just adorable. Love her little floppy ears (floppy for now anyway)! Enjoy and give Dexter some extra attention and loving, he will be fine!


thanks jayda! floppy floppy! i keep pettin her ears and theyre so silly



pupluv168 said:


> Congrats! She is adorable. Glad Dex is dealing well with her.


thanks pupluv!



~LS~ said:


> She is just the sweetest little thing. :love2:


thankie my LS ^_^



hershey109 said:


> Yey! The long wait is finally over. She is adorable!


thanks hershey! i can finally relax and not worry about if i would survive the trip there! haha~~



Buildthemskywards said:


> Aw. She is just adorable. Her bed looks lovely and comfy. What wonderful breeders she came from, no wonder you travelled so far to get her!


thanks buildem! yep i did travel far but that wasnt even at her house...it was an hour away from there lol!


----------



## BenjaminsGrandmommy (Jul 20, 2012)

Great pictures. Congratulations! It's normal for an only "child" to go through changes with a new baby in the house. Before you know it, they will be best buddies, and wouldn't be surprised if he will be protective over his little sister.


----------

